
The Darkness at the End of the Tunnel: Artificial Intelligence and Neoreaction - ReedJessen
https://www.viewpointmag.com/2017/03/28/the-darkness-at-the-end-of-the-tunnel-artificial-intelligence-and-neoreaction/
======
ReedJessen
"Roko gave the example of Elon Musk as someone who has the resources and the
motivation to make a worthy contribution, and will be duly rewarded. As for
the rest of us, if we don’t find a way to follow through, the AI will
resurrect us via simulation and proceed to torture us for all eternity."

